
New in Chrome 79 - feross
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2019/12/nic79
======
squaresmile
Blegh, now they remove the flags to show the full URL in the address bar. Took
them a year [0] Whatever. I'm looking forward to what option they remove in
the next release.

Interestingly, there's still this extension by Google that makes the address
bar show the full URL [1]

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17927972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17927972)

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/suspicious-site-
re...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/suspicious-site-
reporter/jknemblkbdhdcpllfgbfekkdciegfboi)

